# Please for God's sake, write down here everything you've tried to manage your ibsD



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

I want to filter, research and shortlist all the medicines, supplements, herbs and all natural and unnatural things people have used to control their ibs diarrhea,

I'm free these days and I also have an exacerbated ibs diarrhea and can't go out anymore, I'm a med school drop out and my then med school classmate who is still there in the med school is willing to help me for free where he'd help me research and even take help from his professors !!

I've put such requests on other forums as well but since this is the best of all forums, I hope you people help me and consider my request


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You can get some ideas regarding diet and supps in Aglaee Jacob's book.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

And what have you tried so far jaumeb?


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm seriously looking forward to doing some research and trying possible management ideas for the curse, the manufacturing defect of nature, the ibs ! being a bio student, having connections in the medical field I have found there's a lot of ignorance and underestimation of the ibs and believe me its the worst of all the functional disorders out there in the world !
believe me fellow patients I'll set you free of this curse, I have the knowledge and the rest you can confirm with your gastroenterologists before doing anything 
All I solicit is your cooperation !! because I'm fed up of this disease, this simply means that we're functionally dead ! can't do anything, I cured myself and was happy looking forward to getting a new job and start a new life but just a little emotional trauma and this thing came back 10 folds ! this time I'll zolt this [email protected]#$&#@#&ing disease to air and nothing ! enough!

so just don't ignore this, please help me and yourself and help me help you ! tell me everything every single medication, supplements, therapies and management methods that you've tried for your ibs diarrhea and also let me know their efficacy as well ! I'll calibrate, benchmark and if possible, even try it on myself as a practical.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried so many things ... It's all in my old posts. And I just started a blog in this forum to keep track of everything I try.

Today I started iflora.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

jaumeb okay these were the brands, tell the ingredients mainly if you know them otherwise its okay


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

is there anyone who shits their frocks ever so often?


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

can't believe its really a disorder that demands a civilised human to live along with it


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

I can't believe how they say ibs is a common problem with 30% Americans having it? I just wanna tell them, do they even have a fekin IDEA what a real stubborn ibs patient's life is like?? its fekin death straight up ban from normal humanity! !!! giving an umbrella term to a set of issues isn't good for the treatment strategies! ! WTF !!!!!!

Wonder if 30% Americans were like a typical ibs patient !! the country would have shut down and there'd have been nothing but people shut behind toilet doors and Shitting pants !!


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

seems like this forum has been abandoned by the adim ?????

" ©Copyright "1995-2014 " IBS Self Help and Support Group All rights reserved "


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

wtf? People not replying?? seems like there are mostly poser advertisers here !! got it


----------



## tarcin (Jul 16, 2015)

symptom free about 1 year with ketotifen, about 2 year with singulair. both drugs managed all my symptoms like D, pain, cramp. but now I am suffering again.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

welcome tracin,
thanks for sharing.
Did your gastroenterologist prescribe them to you?
what are you taking for now!


----------



## tarcin (Jul 16, 2015)

yes he is an assistant professor. he took biopsy from my small intestine. he told me there is a mild inflammation in my small intestine with few eosinophil cell. as a result he thinks I have a eosinophilic gastroenterities. before that other two different PhD performed an endoscopy and colonoscopy without biopsy. They told it is just IBS. last PhD performed encodscopy without biopsy. again diagnosed with IBS.

now just keeping some immodium in my pocket.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Nope, not an abandoned site. Lots of posts and challenging to track them all. We eventually find the ones that need our attention. 

Why don't you start from our medication page and work from there.

Jeff


----------



## tarcin (Jul 16, 2015)

I didnt write anything about other drugs I used before. librax ,xanax, paxil, prozac, anti -spasmodics, questran etc. because they are ineffective worst those shits just gave me a irreguler heart beat and tachycardia. thanks to doctors. now I have tachycardia.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions Jeffrey 

Tracin, thanks a lot for sharing.
and I hope more people consider my request and start cooperating like tracin  I'd really appreciate that !!


----------



## DiarrheaDude (Jul 19, 2015)

well well well, I tried some turbolax for diarrhea that my friend suggested me what hapin actually is someone told me turbolax used for only stuck poop but then my frind ran away and never seen afterwards around the place, he was a hater I guess.
I was in icu wuth cathetar up my cornspewer and I filled 10 bags in 15 minutes adding to medical bill and nurse who supposed be hot nurse with shrinking her nose with diarrhea grains in her palm n finally on her cheeks the whole hot nurse scene was flopped and it was all diarrhea in the entire icu corridors and every one qas stepping over the dripping diarrhea which eneded up on their own patient beds

helluva situation

so where was I umm yes, tons of diarrhea caused by a slight miss prescription with turbolax to a ibs diarrhea patient by my friend who ran away after suggesting me that s:hit bulldozer

I want to tell u I took turbolax for diarrhea and some pasyilem hosk which is metamucel I guess
and if u ask how many times I go is that I come around 3 to 4 times a day OUT OF THE TOILET I mean


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi ibsDiarrhea,

I understand your frustration. You just want to be healthy again. Nothing wrong with that.

Why do your have your symptoms ? You basically have an imbalance of the bacteria in your gut. For some reason or another the good, helpful bacteria have been displaced and some bad ones have taken their place, thus giving your your symptoms. Antibiotics kill bacteria, trouble is, they also kill helpful bacteria, and they disrupt the microbiome, the bacteria in your gut.

What do you do ? Probiotics sometimes give a temporary relief, but they don't give the lasting cure we are after. However, don't give up hope yet. There is a doctor that is curing IBS. He is Dr. Thomas Borody in Australia. He uses what is called a fecal microbiome transplant, an FMT, to cure people of disease. He tells me that he does several infusions for IBS because no matter what he tries, he only achieves a 70 % success ratio with reversal of symptoms, with one transplant. So, he does several infusions or transplants.

He cures IBS. Fecal microbiome transplants work.

A while back I wrote him with the protocol I used to cure my IBS. He recently replied , " I am overwhelmed at how well you have figured out what has to be done". and "In fact, I thought you copied what we do"

If you want to learn more about my procedure you can read more here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/

I hope this is helpful. I have come back to this site because I found something that got rid of my IBS, and just want to help others find that same relief from their symptoms.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks, well can you please give some links so I can further explore.
I'd appreciate if they're research papers


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

DiarrheaDude so you were given Turbolax to cure ibs-D. but since you said your friend escaped you after his so called " prescription " for your ibs-D, I guess he set u up n was a hater instead ? so we'd exclude ur " prescription " because its a damn laxative to further speed up ur bowels and its actually ultra strength and called Turbolax so beware in future to recognize the difference between a friends and foe


----------



## ib-with-ibsD (Jul 22, 2015)

First time posting on here, but I have used Amitriptyline HCL for several years and the vast majority of my debilitating cramps have disappeared.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

ty ib although I've tried it as I've mentioned in another of my topics but the side effects are horrible and I still have them after discontinuation 6 months ago. 
how many mgs were u taking and didn't you get any side effects? ?


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

ibs is not what people think it is, next week it will be a new insight from a research sub-committee and I'll update here, ibs is a goner already guys don't worry !! I'm giving 90 some hours on the research and implementation every week....its sure a goner don't worry and keep checking back


----------



## ib-with-ibsD (Jul 22, 2015)

ib: I have been taking it for about 6 years and take the lowest dose possible at 10mg per day. I'm fortunate where the only two side effects that I experienced were dry mouth and a very slight depression (while my body adjusted to it) which only lasted a few days. I definitely still have bouts of diarrhea, loose stools, or very smelly gas, but at least the absolutely horrendous cramps have pretty much gone away. I used to be bed ridden for several days at a time but haven't yet experienced that since being on it.


----------



## shet-everywhere (Jul 22, 2015)

nice joke cuz that amitryptyline wud develop tolerance within a few months and also no matter what mg u take eyes wud always get screwed !!


----------



## ib-with-ibsD (Jul 22, 2015)

shet: I understand what you're saying, and there have been times when I feel that I may have developed a tolerance to it. However, that's one of my biggest fears (as well as my body becoming dependent on it) and luckily it hasn't happened yet and it has been many years. If the cramps come back then I'll increase the dosage, but not until then. 10mg is the lowest dose to take and apparently it works for me, so I'm not going to argue with that.


----------



## MariaWithDiarrhea (Jul 23, 2015)

well, just bumped into this topic while exploring my way to ibs cure 
ib-with-ibsD didn't you feel any visual side effects like lights from street lights and car headlights tearing up into a starburst and glares or dry eyes or blurred vision? not even a single time?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

MariaWithDiarrhea, my eyes are somewhat dry and I had to stop using contact lenses.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi 7yrs of suffering hell going through all the crap (littrally). im in the uk and ibs isnt taken seriously at all you made to feel like a hypocondriact! i have tried many meds cant even remember the names been so many. but i have found 15mg of codine on a morning 25mg of amptytriptyline on an evening and mebreverine 20mins before meals helps with a basic diet of bland food. i also take 2 imodium if i have to leave the house for any reason 3hrs before i have to go out. i have tried manuka honey as reckomended but had no affect. also green tea, peppermint tea and indian tonic water all did nothing. side affects from ibs is i now suffer panic attacks, anxiety, deppression, agraphobia and hate being around people. i hope 1 day it is taken seriously as it wrecks your life and affects your family life im sick of trying to explian to blank faces. i wish you well in your studys (forgive my spelling).


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

shelivin thanks for sharing and the wishes  
keep checking back I've a good news as soon as my dosage course is completed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Michael Charity for the tip.


----------



## christine1986 (May 27, 2015)

What DOES NOT WORK AT ALL and are prescribed all the time:


SSRIs (like Zoloft; #1 side effect is diarrhea!!!)
Fiber supplements
High-fiber diets (are you crazy!?)

It's all about diet.

What has worked for me diet-wise:


Low-FODMAP diet
Dairy-free
No junk/processed foods
No fried food
No raw anything (no sushi, no steak tartare, and NO raw veggies ever!)
No oily/fatty foods (this can even include oily fish like salmon, which has caused attacks for me.)
No trendy health foods (things like kale and quinoa are the worst for anyone with IBS--they're too hard for our bodies to digest so our guts just rip it out.)
Only drink water and organic teas (drinks are something completely overlooked--whether fresh juices or soda--when talking about IBS. I was obsessed with VitaminWater when I was doing my elimination diet because it gave me energy when I was tired. Turns out it's so full of chemicals and sugar alcohols that's what was causing my daily, painful, urgent, nightmare, liquid D. I stopped drinking it and I NEVER EVER EVER had BMs like that again.)
Natural white corn tortilla chips ARE THE BEST SNACK FOR IBS-D! Trust me. Get a bag of Xochitl tortilla chips. Eat them plain or with a little homemade guac. IDK, but those chips do wonders. 
Pineapple is also a go-to snack of mine.
Some specific foods that I know 100% cause symptoms no matter how they are prepared (but I still eat sometimes because I have to!): peppers of any kind (from green to chili), peas, onions/shallots, broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, mushrooms, oily fish, sushi, edamame/soy beans, beans (unless I make them from scratch, soaked for 24 hours, etc.), quinoa, kale, cheese, milk, ice cream, artificial sugar of any kind, runny eggs, deli meat, coffee, bran, bananas, apples, mango, and there are more...
Best food for IBS-D: Simple roasted chicken with fresh herbs, lemon juice/zest, salt/pepper/cumin/garlic, with root veggies or white rice on the side. This is my safety meal! 
ALCOHOL IS YOUR WORST ENEMY. If you must drink, drink red wine with food. Never drink on an empty stomach or you will have a problem. 

Meds that I use for peace of mind:


Pepto-Bismol and Immodium (only if I am traveling or forced to eat weird things at my in-laws or dinner parties)
Klonopin (never taken it, but I have a prescription because the lovely side effect of IBS is anxiety and agoraphobia--HOORAY!)
Marijuana (this is the miracle drug for IBS-D as it takes away the pain, halts the BMs, and gives me an appetite [important to note that if I didn't smoke weed I'd weight even less than I do now.])

Other tips:


Establish a pooping routing. Try to go at the same time everyday. There may still be surprises here and there, but if you can establish a baseline of normality, it will help you a lot. This takes training and eating breakfast. Try not to drink coffee as it agitates the lining of your intestines. Try organic tea or plain old hot water instead. Eat an english muffin or something plain with some fresh berries or pineapple.
Taking care of your IBS requires you to almost become OCD (actually, I probably am OCD now because of it). But from my 4 years experience, here's what I've learned. IBS obviously has something to do with improper digestion. Nothing shows up because it's not visible. It's something at the micro level that's gone wrong. The only way to make it tolerable is to change your diet and pay close attention to everything you put into your body. If you put something in that's hard to digest (like insoluble fiber, or hellish kale, or sorbitol), you're going to have an episode 100%. 
Once you have your IBS-D symptoms under control, try not to let the anxiety/agoraphobia take over. It kind of has for me, but I am trying to fix that through meditation, exercise, and positive thoughts. 

Final notes (congrats for reading this far!):


I've been vitamin D and B12 deficient for 2 years now, and my doctor said now I really have to supplement and make sure those levels are optimum (both were terrifyingly low). I did some research and it actually turns out that there are studies going on that claim vitamin D supplementation might help people with IBS. Either way, D and b12 are the mood enhancing vitamins, so if they are low you will feel low. Hopefully once they balance out I will feel better. I will let you know if those vitamins make my IBS better too!
And if you care, I have a theory for how I got IBS: When I was 23 or 24, I went on a month-long antibiotic to take care of a minor acne problem. After that I become completely intolerant to pizza, but I figured it was just lactose-intolerance and I could live without it. But other foods started to make me sick--I remember one salad that killed me (it haunts me still). I thought I was done for because the pain, the BMs, and the nausea was so overwhelming. First doctor prescribed SSRIs, which I took for three months, and had to go off them because of migraines and general zombie-like feelings). That's when the anxiety started. Then more stupid doctors prescribed laxatives, high-fiber supps, etc. After endoscopy and colonoscopy, all I had was inflamed stomach lining. Then I found my angelic acupuncturist and herb expert and everything began to get better. Long story short, I believe antibiotics killed my gut flora and f*ed me up, Zoloft f*ed up my brain chemistry and triggered the anxiety. Anxiety caused mild eating disorder based on fear of eating. Limited diet caused vitamin b12 deficiency. Anxiety also caused agoraphobia. Agoraphobia caused vitamin D deficiency. And I've been recovering ever since. 
Even though it might sound like the worst thing ever, try to go outside and exercise or just walk around for an hour a day. It'll remind you that you are human, that all humans poop, all animals poop, some just more than others. 

Good luck!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Christine1986.


----------



## florious (Jul 23, 2015)

I AM OVER IBS!!!!! goodgut (goodgutdaily.com) rebilt my digestive lining and repopulated my gut flora (i took a ubiome test to see what was going on) and did a mucosal permeability test and found that my lining was deteroiated which prevented my gut flora from populating. GoodGut took care of all of that for me. I cannot champion it enough.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

wow  thanks a lot guys, keep coming and we'll beat it just asap!!


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

Sometimes I just wonder why are there usually not that many people in the ibs forums here and everywhere else on the net !! feels lonely with the pain and the suffering


----------



## Fresh-Out-Of-The-Sewer (Jul 24, 2015)

I tried everything from antidepressants to superdepressants, nothing works but a glass of raccoon honey available near south Pacific Coast of miami I guess its not easily available though some specific requirements should be able to get some more of the honey that should be administered into one's anus with their ring finger and they should gently scratch the surface of their anus as it initiates the treatment.


----------



## poopman (Jul 25, 2015)

same here I take hunger sprees and don't eat anything whole dayjust one midday meal  lost a gew pounds


----------



## AA93 (Jul 12, 2015)

this is the only place I can come to and not feel alone, I feel like I want to run away and I know people have suicidal thoughts all the time and I'm really strong but it's really hard to stay strong when you feel like you've tried everything and you still end up having a flare. It's like you wasted all this precious time around something so fragile. It's really frustrating and it destroyed my lifestyle and now I've had to live in a very peculiar way and it's not easy at all whatsoever. This really sucks and I still believe, somehow, that one day there will be a medication to cure all of this.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

AA93,

You can fix this. You can.

Maybe you have to get past the 'yuck' factor. The truth is, for my procedure I did not touch anything 'yucky'. I did not smell anything, because I took the right steps. It is do-able. It is fixable. Dr. Borody is fixing IBS, and in his letter, he said my protocol was remarkably similar to his.

Please read my posts. I am here to help.


----------



## TooMuchPain (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,

Here are the things I have tried over more than 10 years to manage my IBS-D symptoms:

1. Restricted diet. It seems that my symptoms are MUCH worse if I eat any dairy products, so I stopped eating them.

2. I tried taking lactose pills for awhile, but that did not help.

3. I also took various ENZYMES thinking that my body was not digesting foods correctly, but the enzymes did not make any significant difference.

4. i have tried the pills from the gastro-intestinal doctors I have been to. I am not sure if they help. they don't help enough if they do. the side effects are drowsiness and sedation, which i cannot have because i need to go to work and take care of my kids.

5. I tried hypnosis for awhile at the suggestion of a psychiatrist but could not continue because of the cost.

6. I have a horribly restricted diet which if i stick to, does help reduce the frequency of attacks of cramps and diarrhea. this means DO NOT CONSUME any dairy, coffee, fried foods, spices like pepper cayenne anything stimulating; no coffee, no milk or ice cream or dairy products of any kind; no acidic foods like balsamic vinegar dressings; no tomato sauce!; no salads - this I do not understand but for some reason raw veggies are not digested properly - COOKED veggies like carrots, broccoli, green beans, etc are fine but they have to be COOKED; limit alcohol intake

7. I have tried acupuncture which does help in terms of the abdominal pain I have many days, and the number of actual IBS attacks I have.

8. I have taken various probiotics for the past couple of years ? not sure if that makes any difference. My IBS has not gone away.

I have had the usual tests and colonoscopies which do not show much of anything. The doctor calls it a "functional" disorder meaning apparently that there is not any "real" disease.

i think more of these GI doctors should have IBS for a few weeks and then they would be more motivated to help us!

Best of luck to you,

-Alison


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was dx with IBS three years ago. Mine was not the typical IBS at the time. I had mainly just intestinal pain and cramping, no stool changes though. The pain was horrible, meaning I was literally sitting in a chair all day with the heating pad most days. I was on low dose antibiotics at the time to keep away the constant UTI's I was getting. I also have IC so that makes me prone to UTIs. Anyhow, I stopped the antibiotics and after about a couple months my Intestinal pains got way better, however my bladder pain got Way worse again. I ended up with a UTI in January of this year and was on antibiotics for 10 days. I still was ok gut wise( I have been taking high dose probiotics for years now). Well I also started taking a medication called uribel on and off for the severe bladder pain. I only took it for a few days on and a few days off. Well last month I took it ( very very low dose too) for about 16 days straight. I woke up one morning and had a bout of diarrhea. That was July6th. I have not been the same since. Not sure if it was the uribel or maybe something bad in the ice cream sundae I ate the day before all this started. Though I would think if it were something bad in the ice cream I got, it would be gone by now. I tried a fiber called Heather's tummy fiber that is specifically made for IBS. It seemed to be helping but then I started having an allergic type reaction to it so stopped it. I then bought some stuff called Easy fiber( it is made with corn dextrose since I am Gluten free). I started It yesterday. This morning my stool looked better than it has in the last three weeks so I was hopeful. Well I feel like #### again this afternoon. My gut is all bloaty and crampy. I wonder if maybe the acacia( heather's tummy fiber was working but then it is wearing out of my system now). I was taking it for like a week. Maybe this easy fiber( all the fibers I am taking are soluble to by the way as they are supposed to be better for the gut and supposed to bulk up the stool if you have loose stools) is not working. I just don't know. I am frustrated.

In any event, I truly think IBS is caused by Gut Dysbiosis and leaky gut. I have lost like 7 lbs in the last three weeks. I already am slim so do not have a lot to give. I have been mainly eating A few small Gluten free pancakes for breakfast with just a small bit of organic maple syrup. for Lunch an organic plain brown rice cake and an organic apple with no skin, for dinner I have some sort of roasted chicken with either boiled potatoes or rice and a well cooked veggie like carrots or green beans. Sometimes I will have a Gluten Free allergen free cookie( K-toos). That is it. I eat mostly organic veggies and meats. I also take four different probiotics ( renew life 50 billion 2 x day, 1 culturelle daily, I florajen acidophilus daily, and floratsor twice daily). Hoping to get some relief through diet somehow. I gave up dairy as well. I never ate much dairy to begin with, but I would eat a cup of plain organic non sweetened yogurt. I miss that because it has many beneficial probiotics in it







. I am thinking about trying a lactose free organic plain yogurt maybe.

Any suggestions on foods or supplements that will bulk up the stools to where they are not so loose would be great..


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks a lot guys, Just keep coming !! This way we're very close and this curse is a goner for good !! just don't worry


----------



## poopman (Jul 25, 2015)

hey doc can we eat ham fat?


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

*WORKS*: Methylcellulose (generic caplets w no citric acid or sweeteners) soft soluble fiber *does not* cause gas (not fermentable by any bacteria), *does* keep stools formed with 6-8 glasses water/day to weight all soluble fiber forms through track. A low but more on the soluble fiber side diet. 25mg amitriptyline (Elavil) low dose tricyclic antidepressant. No whole grains, (some can do the gassier oatmeal), no caffeine teas or coffee, no dairy (even butter) or red meat. Eating frequent, smaller well chewed meals 5-6. Three x/day before main meals-enteric coated peppermint caps and/or strong peppermint tea (but not if tea irritates upper gi track/GERD) and/or fennel tea . Eat white bread or white rice first. Eat lean chicken, turkey or fish, peeled-deseeded or chopped/pureed and cooked vegetables and peeled fruits, then small salad or nori salad and less inflammatory oils like flax, hemp, olive etc..at *end *of meal. 8 hrs sleep for sure. And definately keep away from negative people. All things work together to PREVENT and keep the colon from spasming.







I'm over at my mainstay ...com usually.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

L-Glutamine will help leaky gut, decrease intestinal inflammation, and has been great for me. Has no effect on D or C that I have found.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will only list what helps me and what I take. Everything I take works, and has been added over time with experimentation.

I am D prone IBS, main symptom is bad lower left colon spasms.

From a GI....

Levbid 3.75mg -- Helps with spasms but will not stop them by itself. Comes close if 2 -3 if taken daily but will constipate at anything over 1 per day for me.

Bentyl --- first antispasmodic I was given, does not work as well as levbid by a long shot. Does not constipate to near the degree of Levbid/Levsin. I take this as needed in addition to 1 Levbid daily. Average day I take 0-1 bentyl

Over the counter --- (as a note the over the counter has done more for me than the meds)...

Magnesium Citrate (Now brand) 133mg 3 times daily ---

Love this stuff, in my research in low dose directly helps spasms as it is absorbed through the intestinal walls. Also promotes "normal" gastro contractions which can help the body relearn what it should be doing, not freak out.

L-Glutamine 2-3 grams twice daily ---

My research showed directly heals intestinal walls, reduces inflammation, cures leaky gut.

GABA 500mg 2-3 times daily --

Seems to help my head and keep me calmer than without. Makes stress not quite as much of an issue.

Peppermint oil in the form of peppermint tea from Heather's. I will not buy another brand --

Amazing stuff. Relaxs spasms like nothing else I have seen. Is on demand, and can be taken as many times as needed. Will bother GERD a little at times, but worth that to shut down spasms.

Fiber of any kind makes me worse.

All probiotics have been a fail and worsened my symptoms, except one I am on now. Is all Bifido bacteria, nothing else. That seemed to help make me feel almost normal after 1 week of use. Plan on going back on it today actually.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

just started Proven Probiotics A-Z multivitamin & Mineral with Acidophilus & Bifidus & CoQ10 has anyone else tried or heard of these? i have only took 1 today and its made me dizzy, headache and kicked my stomach off. they were recomended for ibs-d.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Never heard of it. I do know Acidophilus probiotics do not do well for me. Only pure Bifid ones do well.


----------



## Shltman (Jul 31, 2015)

I take diarrhea medicine and some castor oil when I'm jammed !!


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

okay guys, been busy with IBS-D/C research and noticing the role of intestinal permeability and the connection between stress hormones and their direct reaction on the net population of Gut flora that reduces and increases with the change in our state of mind and behavior (diet allergy is just an outcome/side effect)....verdict on this chapter pending until next week...You people keep coming with the ideas and details of your medications and therapies treatment, thanks a lot for all the upcoming and present contribution


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly, if you are interested in curing IBS rather than just managing it, the exciting thing right now is FMT, as acureisoutthere mentioned. Doesn't seem to work for everyone, but it seems a significant number of people (maybe 1/3 to 1/2) have done it and been completely cured. The bio world is really starting to ramp up research in this area, there are several ongoing studies for FMT in IBS (as well as people like Borody, who have been doing it for years). Just recently I read a study about how our microbiome helps regulate serotonin signalling in the gut, which is a major cause of IBS. Potentially very exciting stuff, and as a bio person you'd probably be able to understand it more than most of us. Check it out!

So if you're looking to "swing for the fences" and find a cure, this might be your best bet.

A few things drugs would look at for managing symptoms:

-A new medication for IBS D was just approved and is coming out in the next few months, called Eluxadoline, and will go on sale as Viberzi, worth looking into!

-There is another drug called Alosetron (marketed as Lotronex, although a generic just became available as well), in rare cases it can cuse severe side effects but is otherwise safe

-Depending on where you live, there is another drug similar to alosetron called ramosetron, which is cheaper, safer, and more effective, but is not sold in the US

-Bile acid sequestrants can really help a lot of people. I read a major study out of Europe that showed something like 70% of people diagnosed with IBS have some degree of bile acid malabsorption. I take colestipol every night along with daily loperimide, which has helped immensely and allowed me to go out and live a more or less normal life.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Lookingforcure,

You mention a lot of very good things. I'd like to add that Borody does several infusions to treat IBS, and I infer this is getting him close to 100% cure rates, as he gets a 70% cure rate from one infusion, or transplant.

I'm glad you have read up on the human microbiome. I keep reading more interesting things about it each week. For instance, breast milk contains microbes/bacteria that help to establish the baby's microbiome. And also, the bacteria of the vagina changes during pregnancy, and these different bacteria help the baby to digest breast milk. The microbiome of a baby is being established in the first three years of life. It is so important to have a normal delivery (and not a C section), and breastfeeding is important too. Avoiding antibiotics for the mother, and the baby if at all possible during the first three years, is helpful.

Antibiotics wreck havoc on the microbiome. We need them. But, they are hurting our good, helpful bacteria.

This microbiome plays such a huge role in our health, it's rather amazing. It won't be long and everyone will be thinking about it more.

It's just a matter of time before we have clinics that specialize in doing microbiome transplants (of course that's after a decade for clinical trials !)

Dr. Louie, in Canada, is working on a microbiome pill. You take several pills, and go home. My own opinion here; he won't see high success rates, as he is not transferring the complete microbiome, just a portion of it.

Dr. Khrotus, in Minneapolis, is trying to develop a product that is just bacteria, and gets us away from the 'yuck' factor. Though I'm skeptical for the same reasons, as he is most likely not transferring a compete microbiome either.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

You can read more about how I did my FMT here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/

hope this is helpful


----------



## poopman (Jul 25, 2015)

Fmt :\ does this mean stuffing someone else's poo into our anus... EWWWWW.........holyhell thats really so GROSS and dangerous for our health cuz who knows we catch another disease because the poo has been salvaged off the toilet used by the entire family but simply the idea of someone else's feces is really shocking and can be seriously damaging to one's health !!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Poopman,

Understand your reaction completely. Quite a normal reaction, when you first learn about it.

You have to remember though, doctors ARE doing this procedure (FMT) for C. Diff. all over the world, right now. In fact they literally save their patient's lives as C. Diff. kills people. It is so bad. It's like IBS on steriods; you really have diarrhea 25 to 30 times per day. So, these extremely sick people get a poop transplant from a healthy person, and they literally recover in hours, and are leaving the hospital the next day (instead of dying). It's pretty dramatic. That's what has gotten doctor's attention. That's where this got started. Then, low and behold, they are finding out that an FMT can reverse the symptoms of MANY conditions. When you consider that a person with MS is now walking, on their own, and with confidence, after their FMT, (poop transplant), well it's pretty unique that you can change someone's life so much. When I read in Dr. Borody's letter where he reversed the symptoms on a patient with Autism I realize how important this is going to be. It is going to change so many lives.

Borody is curing people of Chron's, UC, IBS, C. Diff. and more, using FMTs. There's more than a dozen companies working to be best in market, or first to market with a product that transplants the microbiome. Trouble is, clinical trials take time. I've been on a clinical trail, for another issue, for seven years now, and it still hasn't gotten FDA approval. So, it takes time.

I didn't want to suffer another 10 years with IBS, when I knew because of my research, what would cure me, fix me, and make my bowel issues go away. Was it gross ? Have you ever changed a diaper ? I remember when I finished I realized it wasn't any worse than changing a diaper is. I didn't touch anything (sterile surgical gloves). I didn't smell anything (Vicks, and stuffed Kleenex in the nose). Really, if you have ever changed a diaper, it's do-able. (no one puts on sterile surgical gloves to change a diaper do they ?).

The University of Alberta did a study on 124 FMTs, and declared them safe, and effective. In twenty five years of doing FMTs, Dr. Barody has never had a complication from the bacteria themselves, there was one instance of a muscosal tear, but that was from the colonoscopy tool itself. So, if there is danger, I haven't read it yet. Have your donor tested, this is highly recommended. Do your research. The PowerofPoop website, along with The Fecal Transplant Foundation website give a lot of good information.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> Lookingforcure,
> 
> You mention a lot of very good things. I'd like to add that Borody does several infusions to treat IBS, and I infer this is getting him close to 100% cure rates, as he gets a 70% cure rate from one infusion, or transplant.
> 
> ...


I am definitely interested in this, and may eventually try it. I would add though, I don't think Borody is getting 100% cure rates; he hasn't produced any placebo-controlled studies I know of, only small case studies, in which I think he gets roughly 33-50% response. If you can show evidence otherwise I'd cerainly be interested in seeing it though. I would also add that Borody seems to get consistantly more positive results than anyone else, which is a little strange...not saying he isn't great and isn't doing great work, just that I'll be more excited when I see others replicating his results!


----------



## Biggleswade (Aug 3, 2015)

prior to trying fecal transplantation I'd recommend proper diagnosis and medicinal treatment first, c diff infection can be treated with metronidazole if your diagnosis shows you've c diff the doc is more likely to put you on antibiotics before looking for something else !! the point that diff is a cause for inflammation or diarrhea is still under debate so can't be certain with that. Individual benefits can be exceptional from person to person but until and unless you're "Diagnosed with a c diff infection" don't take any step !!


----------



## Biggleswade (Aug 3, 2015)

As for the post and thread !!

I had and still try probiotics they help bind the stool and keep bms my frequency under check !! I take horrible strains from best manufacturers !! but how long will the stuff move on with my life I don't know. just keeping up with the demand of time and responsibilities. if someday I loose the control over it. I'll try to find another way to get it under control again, I have done it until now several times. So there's my input that use of probiotics may help but they've to be of extreme nature and most importantly "prescribed by your health professional" 

PS.
beware that it can cause constipation as well occasionally, if that happens you can stop using it until your bms are back. don't eat rice with these probiotics as they slow down your bms and make it hard to defecate because I guess rice absorbs all the water in the stool and slows down the bms but if you can drink more water ultimately you'll feel the pressure


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

acureisoutthere said:


> Poopman,
> 
> Understand your reaction completely. Quite a normal reaction, when you first learn about it.
> 
> ...


See I would not mind this, but for finding the right donor. Most people I talk to have some kind of bowel issues to a degree. What if I do introduce something worse. Donor tested?... in what way for what? I mean good grief they cannot even test us accurately for anything it seems... all I hear about is test after test can give false readings.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Lookingforcure,

please write me

Biggleswade,

You are very correct, after diagnosis, most doctors use an antibiotic to treat C. Diff. I have read of Vancomyacin being used also. The antibiotics work some of the time. Trouble is, some of the time they do not, the C. Diff. comes roaring back, as soon as they go off the antibiotic. A very bad scenerio. 29,000 people died from C. Diff. within 30 days of diagnosis, in 2011, in USA.

When you have really studied the human microbiome, you soon realize that using antibiotics to treat C. Diff. is a little like using Round-up to kill some weeds in your garden. Sure, you get rid of the weeds but you also kill off your tomatoes and everything else you planted, and then you hope that only the good plants come back ? [ this from what I read}.

So, when we use antibiotics, sure we kill off some bad bacteria, but we also kill off good, helpful bacteria, the ones we need to live normal, healthy lives. I read recently that 40% of the diversity of the human microbiome has been lost in the average American, in comparison to remote people who have never had antibiotics. 40% of this 'ecosystem' has been destroyed. The author tried to make the case that it was due to diet and living conditions, and glossed over the fact that "antibiotics wreck havoc on the microbiome". {another one I have read}, Sure, diet does affect the microbiome, and so does living conditions/environment, but they are not destroying ('Round-up' style) the microbiome like antibiotics are.

How sad for those people that died, if they only had a doctor that knew about FMTs.


----------



## Biggleswade (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not disagreeing just saying that the "Diagnosis" is a must !! And plz don't lay emphasis on death here lol as it seems to induce a fear of death more prominently than getting a cure here, ppl been suffering with ibs for even 30+ years and inheriting it further several folds into their generations here  so that's a lot of murdering c diffs came and gone....not really worth fearing death if its not diagnosed yet !!


----------



## poopman (Jul 25, 2015)

well with all the allopathic treatments I'm done thinking about holistic approach and finding a more natural path to getting myself treated under some rock.
lets roll,
1. 1 cup peppermint tea-pain relief
2. One cup lemon black tea - diarrhea relief. 
3. Yoghurt - flora relief 
thats it


----------



## DiarrheaDude (Jul 19, 2015)

fek u ibs _|_ 
I mean the disease hehehe


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was surfing through some older threads here and came across this one about Habba Syndrome. I guess a lot of people who have IBS-D started taking medications to bind bile salts and were cured. I guess they are saying the gallbladder is malfunctioning and throwing too much bile into the intestines which in turn causes the diarrhea. When you take these meds ( welchol or any cholesterol lowering med) it stops the diarrhea and the IBS is gone. Anyone else on know anything about this? Very interesting.


----------



## DiarrheaDude (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't hav a gb like the op n still spew tons of yellow nectar every minute <--- pay attention I still used to go like that when I had my gb so literally no difference 
last weak I made a world recored by going to diarhia 45 times in a day  registering for my title in the Guinness soon !!


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, that is so awful!! Have you ever tried taking one of those bile salt binding meds like welchol or a cholesterol lowering med? Some say it helps halt the diarrhea. I am so sorry you are suffering with this. Do you also have the severe pain and cramping? What kinds of foods can you eat? My diet is so limited. Have you ever tried any kinds of probiotics?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

This is what I've found to work for me: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/207833-found-some-effective-probiotics-from-a-webmd-article/ - brewer's yeast and some other specific probiotics.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Jen37 said:


> Wow, that is so awful!! Have you ever tried taking one of those bile salt binding meds like welchol or a cholesterol lowering med? Some say it helps halt the diarrhea. I am so sorry you are suffering with this. Do you also have the severe pain and cramping? What kinds of foods can you eat? My diet is so limited. Have you ever tried any kinds of probiotics?


I can attest that Colestipol (another bile acid sequestrant, the generic is cheaper than welchol) did wonders for me. Before I used to have terrible problems running to the bathroom in the morning, but after I started taking Colestipol the night before my mornings have been muuuuch more relaxed. Really helps firm things up.


----------



## ibsDiarrhea (Jul 15, 2015)

just been confused if the increased surge of neurotransmitters is the cause or the disturbed microflora. Internet says that nothing seems to work equally for everyone thats even a bigger problem!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

ibsDiarrhea,

You might find this interesting.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4284325/


----------



## I can't stop pooping (Jun 13, 2015)

The only thing that's ever helped mine was questran, it took a while, but once it worked, i consider myself almost cured! My main problem now is anxiety, which i'm trying hypnotherapy for... But anyways, try questran!


----------



## shet-everywhere (Jul 22, 2015)

ibs is like a harmless cancer, Once you've been inflicted on with ibs you're better off done for good and won't have another chance to live like you used to once ! you're logically done for this life ibs-D shouldn't be termed as ibs Diarrhea but it should be ibs-Death


----------



## shet-everywhere (Jul 22, 2015)

with all the temporary stopgap makeshift improvisations how long can it all go? still moving in and outta the crapper everytime I eat I have to shit my pants no matter how many medications I've taken. Now the recent Government approved medicines may be the only hope !! I hope with another set of crossed fingers :\


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

shet-everywhere said:


> with all the temporary stopgap makeshift improvisations how long can it all go? still moving in and outta the crapper everytime I eat I have to ###### my pants no matter how many medications I've taken. Now the recent Government approved medicines may be the only hope !! I hope with another set of crossed fingers :\


What probiotics & yeasts have you tried?


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I have mentioned Prevalite. I've tried other generic bile binders but they don't work. Prevalite took about a week to "kick in." I can't go to work without it.

However, it does not help the D I get from stress, and lately I've been getting a lot of stress at work and from family drama. Methscopolamine (generic name, don't know what the brand name is) helps there. I usually take half a tablet in the morning two hours before I can drive to work. Lately, though, I have to take a whole tablet. Yes, it stops the stress D but it has side effects as well. One, I get a lot of mucus in my stool. And two, it makes me so freaking STUPID I want to slap myself! Thank god I don't have peoples' lives depending on me at work when I take the whole tablet. And it's an anti-cholinergic so it ups my chance of getting dementia when I get older. So I take as little as I can get by with. Do I want to be stupid now and demented later, or do I want to have to quit work and live on the toilet in poverty? Nice choice, eh?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Lorelei56 have you tried any probiotics and yeasts?


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have tried many types of probiotics and they don't seem to make any difference. I am now taking Jarrow, can't remember the specific strain but it's supposed to be made from healthy human bacteria (it starts with a B, not bifida but boulardis? Something like that). I've tried Phillips Colon Health and many others I can't remember.

Yeasts? I have taken brewer's yeast at one time but don't any more. I have some but give it to my cats. Do you recommend that or another type of yeast?


----------



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

I feel kinda the same way, constant watery diarrhea. I've tried imodium/xifaxin/flagyl/citrucel with no luck. A few days ago I bought glutamine from a suggestion by a "Leo" on this site and today I bought peppermint oil. This is the first day in months that I didn't feel wet and smelly down there. I'm not sure if one or both made the difference. Have you had a colonoscopy?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

@Lorelei56

It's important to take specific probiotics. In the past I just tried to get ones with the most strains and/or highest CFU counts, and I found that ineffective.

I recommend taking brewer's yeast, align, culturelle, and reuteri pearls together. Maybe s.boulardii temporarily. For me the Jarrow's s.boulardii seems to have some temporary benefits, but the longer I take it, the worse it is. Florastor can have some temporary affects and then becomes mostly insignificant for me.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I am f**king done for my life.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Demise of Commies said:


> I am f**king done for my life.


What have you tried so far? Have you tried what I just posted above you?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Forgot to mention that immodium is important for me too.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

The following diet, has worked for me extremely well, I don't know if this way is right or not, but at least for me, has eradicated "the run to the bathroom" by 90%. All that I eat is "grilled" chicken, fish, or pork, "steam rice and vegetables" BUT, what is making the difference is to reduce my water consumption to just one bottle of water in the morning (when I get to work), and one at evening. After eating, I don't drink any water in the next two hours and when I do it, is just one bottle of water. I avoid drinking water before sleep and if feeling thirsty, I eat a pineapple or watermelon.

For the last 6 months, I have been feeling like a normal person. Now listen to this, on weekends I drink beer, in the morning when I get to work I drink coffee, ahhh and at night when I don't have fruit, I drink protein shake (ready to drink) and feeling well. Supplements? just iron (one capplet, 2 make me run to the bathroom) and sometimes Glutamine at night (always helped me). My bottle of Imodium that I bought 3 months ago, is full when before lasted me a month.

I hope this can works for you as it works for me


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Great foods there. Many people with issues could benefit from food variety and good fats. Fat stimulated bowels. I don't recommend it but, drink half cup of olive oil and then tell me you didn't use the bathroom.

You could get better iron from vitamin C foods. Cooked Tomato juice and molasses tsp. This will get you the iron


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been reading vitamin d3 (might need magnesium as well) is worth a try.

Over here (UK) lots of people are using symprove. expensive and not everyone claims it works but plenty do.


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

I found a piece about Probiotics in Daily Mail saying most didnt work. only 2 that seemed to get into the small intestine were Symprove and VSL3.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Ehh. I've tried VSL3 and it didn't do anything for me.

Also, the specially coated ones don't seem any better than regular ones.

Daily Mail also isn't a reputable source.


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

Its a story in the Mail, not a Daily Mail story. If I could copy and paste it I would. Did say that with VSL3 that it does get into lower intestine but nowhere near the amount it claimed, so maybe dosses need doubling up?

Ok tried copy n paste again but nothing. So google probiotics don't do anygood, hopefully Mail story will come up and people can make their own minds up.


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

Also I'd treat it like symprove, on an empty stomach.

Why won't the story copy n paste? There's over 300 comments on the mail story(mostly uninteresting) but one or two are interesting (like using kefir).


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2752798/The-probiotic-drinks-don-t-bring-benefits-Study-finds-good-bacteria-products-does-not-reach-small-intestine.html

1. Dailymail (tabloid) with no links/citations.

2. Study isn't published yet, and used pig stomach fluids (not sure what the difference is).

3. Goes completely against my experience, IE: saying VSL3 was more effective than align is complete opposite of my experience.

If you check the links in my sig, I've tried a wide variety of probiotic supplements and foods, and wrote what has and hasn't worked for me.


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

Aren't we similar to pigs or something? Using pigs hearts for humans or something like that. It's a newspaper reporting on a story. My guess is getting in touch with the college (I tried hunting out the study but couldn't find anything) maybe a better way than worrying to much that its from the Mail, I mean would you find it more beneficial if say it was written in the Guardian/Telegraph? I expect the story would say the same.

I'm glad align works for you. Can you eat anything you like? It seems with IBS different things work for different people. Looks to me all the study is saying that it only found 2 that get into the lower intestine, after that its probably up to the individual to see what works for them. I'll give the VSL3 ago but will double up on the dose. Symprove is my last resort as its expensive.

Anyone tried a York test?


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah we're similar to both pigs and mice, but few studies that pan out in mice also work in humans. I'm not sure about the details of pig intestines vs human ones.

I'm not completely cured by any means. I still have to take immodium and eat a restrictive diet.

BTW, I don't think doubling the dose will do anything. CFU counts are irrelevant in my experience.

I've either done the York test or something very similar to it. I didn't get amazing results, but I'm sure it varies.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is something else that has worked so far:

http://fedup.com.au/factsheets/blog

It's a long list of food intolerances fact sheets. Yes, it takes a bit of reading, but I have found I have a sensitivity to sulfites and salicylates. I am eating nothing but rice and chicken now until my gut calms down. And it is starting to calm down gradually. All the things I had been taking (peppermint Tums, peppermint tea, peppermint oil - disaster!, ginger root) has been high in salicylates, so essentially I have been poisoning myself with things I thought would cure me. A lot of the high salicylate and sulphite foods overlap the FODMAP list. Please check this out - it's been worth it to me.


----------

